# Silverking tricycle



## ratrodz (Dec 22, 2017)

I have always wanted one of these and they have always seemed to get away or just been bad timing for me! Recently this posted on the cabe, so... as always my curiosity got me and I sent a pm. @spoker gave me the nod to get it and the lead! This bike sat on the mpls Craigslist and unfortunately for me, I live in New Mexico.
So I started hitting up my friends up there to see if someone could pick it up and sure enough my buddy jumped in his truck to drive through the snow to grab it! I couldn't believe it,  but know I'm the proud owner of this lil project trike! Big shout out for the tip from @spoker  I am very great full!!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 22, 2017)

looks like it made it without damage,some awesome potential their,glad i was able to hook u up with it


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2017)

you'll look cute riding that around.LOL.
congrats on the find.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 22, 2017)

I say you bolt it to a sled. And go find a really big hill!


----------



## spoker (Dec 22, 2017)

disc wheels and a custom seat


----------



## silverking surfer (Jan 5, 2018)

awesome score aaron


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

I hope  you have good luck scoring the parts you need because this is one of the coolest tricycles out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jan 6, 2018)

Soon to look like this.....


----------



## mack0327 (May 10, 2018)

Let me know if you ever decide you want to sell it!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 22, 2022)

Just a cool ad no Tricycle


----------



## bicyclebuff (Dec 29, 2022)

What do those sell for in done condition?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 29, 2022)

that's the coolest tricycle ever. 🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

bicyclebuff said:


> What do those sell for in done condition?



$$$$


----------

